# Pensacola Beach Pompano, Sept 20th



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Picked up three nice Pompano this morning between daybreak and 9 a.m. Not incredibly big by length, but super fat. Definitely fall Pompano. All caught on fresh frozen sand fleas from last weekend, two out long and one short.

My second stop was sand flea heaven...all over the beach. No pompano though. Lots of catfish and a small shark.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice work!

Going in the morning, hopefully they will be biting!


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Joe, please leave a few for me !! congrats, do you find getting better results casting as far as possible or on the contrary ? do you gauge according to tide for distance from beach? some days I find they are biting close in and other days the contrary, just curious.


----------



## 1down5up (Aug 17, 2013)

*Getting better by the day....*

Maybe the beach fishing is picking up....time to get back out there!
Frozen even works now.

Thanks for the report Joe!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Frenchy said:


> do you find getting better results casting as far as possible or on the contrary ? do you gauge according to tide for distance from beach? some days I find they are biting close in and other days the contrary, just curious.


Easy question to answer...harder to explain. I usually find a rip and work all over it. My general thought is to work inside the bar if the tide is coming in, outside if it's going out. This morning we caught two of the pompano outside and one in close.

I'm just getting back on the beach following summer doldrums, trying to find some good spots for fall. Had one of my favorite pastors with me today, doesn't live here any more. Prepared as best we could and God provided the fish! That's usually the way it works for me.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Is it normal to catch Pomps this late in the year? I normally fish further east and they are thinning out by July, all but gone in August. I have never fished saltwater past August. How long do they stay around P'cola.


----------



## DavidM (Apr 5, 2013)

I had the same question. PJ said they are around through November.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

We definitely have a fall Pompano run. Usually signaled by the water temperature falling into the 70s. They're migrating back south and they're fat! I've had some really banner days in late November the last couple of years.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Pompano Joe said:


> We definitely have a fall Pompano run. Usually signaled by the water temperature falling into the 70s. They're migrating back south and they're fat! I've had some really banner days in late November the last couple of years.


I'd love to see one of those banner days.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks for the update.
I was just deciding whether to head out to the surf or pier this morning.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Good to know. Now I have a cure for those fall blues. Especially if my team sucks again. haha


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

Pompano Joe if you get this message give me a call at home if you can, thanks


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Pompano Joe said:


> Easy question to answer...harder to explain. I usually find a rip and work all over it. My general thought is to work inside the bar if the tide is coming in, outside if it's going out. This morning we caught two of the pompano outside and one in close.
> 
> I'm just getting back on the beach following summer doldrums, trying to find some good spots for fall. Had one of my favorite pastors with me today, doesn't live here any more. Prepared as best we could and God provided the fish! That's usually the way it works for me.



Oh yea, God is good!


----------



## Guthooked (Feb 25, 2009)

*Great Report Joe*

Nice job Bro! I am going tomorrow p.m. call me 

David O.


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

I start catching the fall run about the middle of October and have success through December.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

I caught some nice pomps last fall. Those fall pomps were a bit less present than in the Spring. I don't remember limiting out last fall. I do remember limiting out this past spring though (4x). The Fall fishing season has a great deal of perks. One of them, less crowded beaches. Sir, great catch, and thank you for posting...I need to get out to my honey hole today after work and see about a few. Tight lines!!! YRM


----------

